# C-Squat



## Turtles

Any one on here ever been to C-Squat?


----------



## Mouse

hahahah... ohmy.


----------



## Turtles

....?


----------



## Dirty Rig

I have a couple of friends that have stayed there. They said it's mostly junkies and tweekers. They've also said that unless you know someone there who can vouch for you, they'll turn ya away at the door. I was talking to Nico at a Star-Fucking Hipsters show last year and she mentioned the place is pretty much a co-op now. They evidently bought the building from the city of New York and charge something like $20 a month per room to pay for water and electricity. I don't know how relevant this information is now, or even how accurate it is, but she and Ezra both offered me a room at C-Skwuat if I was ever in New York. But considering the junkies and overall condescending attitude, I think I'd rather find my own place 

ps: don't take this as bible truth. i've never been to the place, this is just second hand informations i've gotten from friends who've crashed there and the permanent tenants. i'm sure some other people on this forum have stayed there before and can probably offer more accurate info.


----------



## Mouse

I can second the junky-tiude of the place. 

there's already a thread about NYC talking about this. that's why I laugh. 

c-squat isn't all it's cracked up to be *coughcrackhehecough*


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew

I've been there a couple of times to jam with nico and shane and whoever comes down to the basement..i don't know how you think their all junkies most of them aren't.They all have rooms so if they do shoot up it's not like your around it.I've found most ppl drinking beer and playing instruments.It's not as bad as everyone says. And as far as turning ppl away..come on ...it's C squat..how many leftover crack runaway fans would be like "I wanna squat at c squat" i'd do the same thing


----------



## Dirty Rig

Toxic*Flood*Brew said:


> come on ...it's C squat..how many leftover crack runaway fans would be like "I wanna squat at c squat" i'd do the same thing



Yeah, I don't blame them for that. Talk about blowing up the spot haha


----------



## Turtles

haha well aside from c-squat what other semi famous squats r there? P.S. my Colt 45 goes out to you tonite DR


----------



## Toxic*Flood*Brew

if your in the nyc are go to coney island make bank and cops don't care about you being there..


----------



## Ahab

That's not even a squat anymore it's all legal.


----------

